
Track Hurricane Sandy - jdelsman
http://myhurricane.net/
======
kristopher
Some UIX advice: Only Sandy is listed as a current storm, so that should be
loaded by default instead of showing an empty map.

~~~
blahedo
I'm glad I read this post; I saw no storms load and assumed the site wasn't
working for me! The link in the nav bar (which I _now_ know to be a link)
looked to me like it was just saying what it was (supposed to be) displaying.
So I closed it. Then I read the above post and tried it again....

------
srl
What advantage does this gives over the graphics given by NOAA/NWS/NHC:
[http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/graphics_at3.shtml?5-daynl?large#con...](http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/graphics_at3.shtml?5-daynl?large#contents)
? The information provided is a proper subset of that given by NHC (obviously,
since NHC is almost certainly the source), it doesn't seem to be as recent,
and the presentation is somewhat unbalanced - why give a high-resolution map
if the margin of error covers maryland, delaware, and half of virginia?

~~~
jdelsman
It offers additional data you can't get elsewhere, lets you backtrack in time,
lets you see buoy data in relation to the current storm path, and all in
something that allows you to zoom. In the future, it will allow for storm
updates via FB message, tweet, SMS, etc. and allow for alerts when a storm's
forecast margin of error enters your zip code.

------
jellicle
Some advice? _I_ know how to read hurricane forecast maps, but I suspect not
too many people can. There's probably a market for an application/website that
takes your location and provides a personalized, dumbed-down description of
what you can expect, hour-by-hour, for the next few days.

Spoon feed it to people. Set it up so that 90-year-old Hungarian grandma who
doesn't speak much English can figure out whether she should go down into the
bomb shelter or not. Because Grandma can't read those hurricane forecast maps,
I assure you.

easyhurricaneforecast.com awaits you...

------
septerr
Nice. I have bookmarked this to keep an eye on the storm.

